# TWT - TWT Group



## System (26 March 2014)

TWT Group Limited (TWT) is an Australian resident holding company for the China based TWT Enterprises, with principal operating segments including umbrella manufacturing, outdoor furniture manufacturing and furniture trading. The Company’s manufacturing facilities are located in Songxia Town, Shangyu City, Zhejiang Province China in the south of Shanghai, and its products are sold in Europe, the USA, Australia, Brazil and Asia.

http://www.twtgroup.com.au


----------

